#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] “葉公好狼”？

## wingwolf

無意中發現最近喜愛狼的人越來越多了
大概是因爲《狼圖騰》的大賣吧
狼崇拜一下子膨脹到一發不可收拾的地步

在別的網站上逛的時候
偶爾會發現討論狼的帖子
也會看到有些網友對“膨脹”的狼崇拜發出質疑
有一些來自遊牧民族的網友還說——



> 你們生活在城市裏見過真正的狼嗎？有過狼群從眼前跑過那種失去知覺的感覺嗎？你們只見過動物園裏的狼，見過沖進羊群裏的狼嗎？也許那時候，你會尿褲子。


弄得我現在一直在想
當我們有一天見到*真正的狼*
我們有那勇氣面對他嗎？
可以問心無愧地在心裏默念他是我們的偶像嗎？
…………
葉公好龍的悲劇會在狼身上重演嗎？
…………

以下摘自百度狼吧
是一個質疑狼崇拜的人寫的
大家點開前請三思
（另外，請不要因此筆戰）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　世道真是變了，人們的價值觀也跟著在變，這是社會進步的需要。人類總是在不斷的變化不斷的進步。可是竟然有些人在人生的道路上迷失了方向，沒事崇拜狼，簡直是神智不清。事實證明，狼雖然具有一些比較好的屬性，那是因爲時代的需要，也可以說適應那個時代，現在時代變了適應不了就會滅亡，再狡猾的狼也鬥不過普通獵手，經過無數撕殺無數血與火的洗禮才成爲的頂尖的狼也會命喪在一發幾塊錢的獵槍彈下。特別是那本什麽狼圖騰的鬼書簡直就荒謬到極點，看看吧，現在的天下是不是在那些正宗的遊牧民族的手裏，現在那些遊牧民族過的又是什麽日子？如果說不是人類的憐憫，保護它們的話，狼這個物種早就消失了，事實證明當今天下早就不是“狼”的天下了。

----------


## cwyj

不一定要具備最厲害的條件的東西才能被祟拜吧
就如李小龍的功夫
時至今日  
他也有很多追隨者
可是功夫在這時代中已會被槍械 新科技所淘汰
難道 這些追隨者也是人云亦云的嗎
難道我們可說我們憐憫功夫
所以才可以發揚光大
孔子的儒家思想在這世界可以成為王道嗎
但也有人會以此為鑑 去研究  去學
難道這也是一種胡亂的祟拜嗎


著者未免太以偏概全了

----------


## 迷思

事實上，我比喜歡用"尊敬"這個詞來描敘我對狼的態度。(還有喜歡。)
我不能明確的了解"崇拜"的罷度，
但是宗教都能自由了，那崇拜會什麼要受限制?

而如果真的有一隻狼懷著強烈的敵意要殺我，
我覺得會逃是很正常的啊。
整天看NBA的人如果看到某球星拿著槍要殺人，
大家都會逃而不是去要簽名吧?
如果狼的目標不是我，那我大概會在旁觀看便罷，
但終究要死於狼口，也罷了，就送牠一餐吧。

----------


## ALEX

我我.........
應該不會那樣吧
太誇張了吧
我還是覺得只是他這樣想吧
.........

----------


## J.C.

這是一個很有趣的討論
我對狼的喜好也許稱不上崇拜或是把狼當偶像
但是我欣賞著他們的一切 從裡到外 尊敬他們 學習他們

我沒親眼見過真正的野生狼 想見也很難吧
若是真見到 感到害怕又怎樣 畢竟我只是人類而他是野獸
如果他把我當獵物當敵人 當然只有逃命的份 我畢竟不可能只憑著一鼓喜愛狼的熱血就能讓他了解我不會傷害他

重點不在於真正見到狼時 我們能不能融入他們
而是在於我們從愛狼這個意識裡改變了自己什麼
我學會了尊重生命 欣賞生命 自省人類的過錯
學會了只是單純看著狼與自然景色 就深深感動
那是在一旁說風涼話的人類永遠也無法理解的東西

----------


## wingwolf

說成“崇拜”的確嚴重了點……
我其實就是指像大家一樣對狼的喜愛和崇敬

我很擔心
這樣的“膨脹”勢必會帶來太多隨波逐流的人
同樣也會帶來太多“保守派”的質疑和诘難

同樣
我也很擔心
那些僅僅看過一些狼小說的人喜歡的狼
是*孤傲*、*冷酷*的狼
甚至是我在百度狼吧上看到一個照片
上面是一只活潑可愛的狼跳躍著追捕獵物
居然有網友回帖說：



> 很失望。我心中的狼是冷酷孤傲的，不是這個樣子。


而在百度狼吧的一個名爲“你喜歡狼的什麽”的帖子裏
喜歡狼“孤傲”、“冷酷”、“血性”的網友占了絕大多數
當然我不否定狼擁有這些氣質
但狼更偉大的精神不是團結一心、關心同伴、忠貞不渝嗎？

不了解狼就喜歡狼
這和“葉公好龍”又有什麽區別呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

不了解狼而崇拜狼, 不了解龍卻把室內或衣服上雕飾得全部都是龍...
我倒覺得這些通通無所謂, 不需要非議的, 因為欣賞有很多面向, 不需要面面了解
(說不定我們這裡了解獸人的也沒幾個)

人類周圍有太多不需要了解, 沒有時間去了解的事物, 瞭解了, 固然是好事
但不了解, 也無損他們值得欣賞的價值.

舉個例子來說, 有人欣賞著星空之美, 並編織了詩情畫意的頌讚, 
但不了解這些只是氫氣燃燒, 星體彼此間的距離都是千萬光年計
其實, 欣賞色彩或數量, 何必去了解數學或物理

有人欣賞山河之美, 把山河作成照片圖畫掛在家中, 但如果把它們丟在自己喜愛的
山河中, 可能他們無法求生, 一下子就慘遭自然淘汰, 野獸吞噬也說不定

人類也不需要去了解植物的生態, 卻可以把叫不出名字的植物種植在家中欣賞它們
不會開飛機或修理飛機的飛機迷, 照樣可以收藏一大堆飛機模型

舉不完的例子, 其實也說了, 無論是喜歡狼的哪個面向, 是長相呢? 是聲音呢?
是勇猛善戰或是忠貞團結. 其實都只是狼的一小部分而已

換而言之, 喜歡, 其實是被允許選擇性的喜歡.

即使狼圖騰的炒熱人們對狼的喜愛, 卻也引來反流行的非議
這些都沒有關係, 即使外頭紛紛攘攘, 我依然在狼之樂園做我自己的狼
有人問我, 真的了解狼嗎? 我還要反問那個人, 你真的了解人類嗎?

----------


## wingwolf

這麽說來
這些擔心全是多余的了
這樣真好^^

只要那些不太了解狼的人們因喜歡狼而更加地了解狼
不要突然看到真正狼的資料便很失望地厭惡狼就行了

----------


## 旋葉

其實我常常在看了各式的新聞.影集.電影.動畫....等以後覺得人類說真的真的是一種很厲害的生物但是人類對地球真的是那麼重要嗎?
本人覺得人類是一種(一部分的人)自私.不顧自己同類其他生物隨意破壞地球的一種極為恐怖的一種生物
人類隨意的砍閥樹木破壞土地污染土壤讓絕大部分的生物不得不搬遷.不得不絕種
而是到如今人類開始接受到自然的反撲反擊而連累的住在地球上的千千萬萬的生物這樣子人類對地球算不算一種有害物種呢?
其實仔細想想其他的生物對地球所造成的影響遠不及人類的千萬分之1話就到此打住雖然還有很多話想說但是算了(抱歉喔我這樣算是偏激派吧如果造成大家不悅在這邊跟大家說聲抱歉)

----------


## 影狼

本狼覺得狼王說的很對很有道理
要求要全面瞭解自己喜愛的事物好像很難吧
每個人喜歡的理由也不一樣

像本狼一開始也只是因為覺得狼的外表很帥 追求自由的精神很感動就喜歡的
不過如果能因為一開始單純的喜歡進而去瞭解狼的話
本狼覺得也是一件好事啦

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

恩....不知道該怎麼寫
不過我覺得沒那麼嚴重吧
像樓上的大大說的
應該說是尊重而不是崇拜
我是喜歡狼
我喜歡狼的一切
不管是可愛的還是殘酷的
我都喜歡
但我從沒忘記過自己還是個『人』
所以我覺得百度狼那個人說的太嚴重了

----------


## 狼犽

我覺得提出質疑的那位網友講法有點偏激了

在這世界上 唯一有能力去滅絕其他生物的 大概只有人類了吧

出自私心 不斷的去破壞自然棲息地 導致物種減少

雖然時代在進步 科技不斷的再推陳出新

但是食物鏈的法則還是依然必須遵循

人類如果像以前那樣不知節制的獵捕野生動物

或許到頭來 人類反而滅絕的更快

對於狼崇拜這件事

我不覺得喜歡自己覺得美好的事物有甚麼不對

就像小貓小狗一樣 不過只是被人類馴化過的

而且尊敬狼大多是崇敬他們的優點吧

我看那位發文的網友可能真的不了解何謂狼崇拜的意義

----------


## 黑月影狼

> 世道真是變了，人們的價值觀也跟著在變，這是社會進步的需要。人類總是在不斷的變化不斷的進步。可是竟然有些人在人生的道路上迷失了方向，沒事崇拜狼，簡直是神智不清。事實證明，狼雖然具有一些比較好的屬性，那是因爲時代的需要，也可以說適應那個時代，現在時代變了適應不了就會滅亡，再狡猾的狼也鬥不過普通獵手，經過無數撕殺無數血與火的洗禮才成爲的頂尖的狼也會命喪在一發幾塊錢的獵槍彈下。特別是那本什麽狼圖騰的鬼書簡直就荒謬到極點，看看吧，現在的天下是不是在那些正宗的遊牧民族的手裏，現在那些遊牧民族過的又是什麽日子？如果說不是人類的憐憫，保護它們的話，狼這個物種早就消失了，事實證明當今天下早就不是“狼”的天下了。


總覺得他寫的太超過了...他的意思好像是只世界上只有狼才會死在普通獵槍下嗎?

我很問他...現在地球上有哪種動物可以輕易的挨子彈而不死?

人類嗎?如果跟動物一樣赤裸裸的沒有防禦的裝備,人能挨幾顆子彈呢??

----------


## 冷月狼牙

贊成狼王說的話，雖然現在有些人過度崇拜把狼神化了，但是喜歡就行，不需要什麽限制和理由。肉食動物就一定要被人討厭嗎？喜歡比較危險的動物就是“葉公好龍”嗎？

----------


## 狼尾

為甚麼喜歡狼
就代表一定要看過狼呢
所以 
那些看過真正狼的人
就會因此討厭狼.恨狼嗎

----------


## 狼王白牙

翻舊帖，今天腦子裡浮現出了一個新的自創成語『葉公為人』。

請問，沒有忘記自己是個『人』的會員們，

你們需要『理解』人類，才可以成為人類嗎？

對於萬物的情感，包括但不限於親情、愛情、友情，

有需要理解到心理學或哲學的各種理論嗎？

如果『葉公』是一個不理解龍而喜歡龍的『中二龍迷』，

那麼不理解哲學、心理學、及各種人類行為理論的人類，又稱為甚麼呢？

----------


## 狼の寂

每個人(獸/獸人)對於不同事物的看法本來就不盡相同
對於他們外人怎麼想我們也無從干涉
而且要改變一個錯誤的價值觀也不是那麼容易的




> 你們生活在城市裏見過真正的狼嗎？有過狼群從眼前跑過那種失去知覺的感覺嗎？你們只見過動物園裏的狼，見過沖進羊群裏的狼嗎？也許那時候，你會尿褲子。


狼這咱是有看過的
狼群從眼前跑過會失去知覺這也不是每個人都會體會到的
畢竟每個人對於不同事物的看法與認知本來就有所不同,這如咱以上所說的

雖然只是見過動物園裡的狼,但咱並不像小孩子那般童趣
咱當然知道動物園裡的狼跟衝進羊群裡的狼是不一樣的
許許多多的紀錄片、介紹片、甚至是書籍、各式資料咱都有看過
一部分也早已記住了
這使的咱對於狼的了解相較一般人來的多,不過依然還是有許多是不了解的

是,或許咱們是沒親眼見過狼露出凶狠殘暴的一面
但換作是人類、不,應該是說各種以食維生的動物難道就不可怕嗎?

狼以食為天,故必會為食而拼命
在此同時也或多或少看得出牠們兇殘的一面
但這是在為了食物、為了活命的狀態下

牠們的另一面,也就是溫柔體貼、忠誠、甚至是貞潔(大多數)的一面大家可有看到嗎?
我想這必須要放下眼前的成見,並放寬心胸的嘗試去了解他們的那些人才看的到的

當然,狼就跟人或是許許多多的動物一樣,有好也有壞
狼不見得每隻都是像咱上述所講的是那麼好的,也不見得每隻都是人們口中的那種惡魔
就像咱們不能去強求世界上的每個人都是好人一樣,狼亦是如此

"看到這般凶狠的狼會嚇到尿褲子"
咱想這倒是不會,既然都已經看過不下數百次牠們凶狠的樣子了
再加上自己對於牠們的熱愛,雖然口說無憑
但咱至少是認為不會的
其實這未親身經歷過誰會知道呢?
再加上每個人的體認都不同嘛~ (如上述一開始所說的)


----(以下為個狼見解,可能掺有部分情感因素,所以看看就好)----

人類的擴張造成了狼領地與狩獵範圍的縮減
這讓牠們生活的更辛苦了
人類 "更多" 是為了牠們的皮毛而去狩獵牠們,用盡各種辦法甚至是下流的手段就是想要牠們滅絕
牠們 "多半" 不會主動地去攻擊人類這是個不爭的事實
就算少數的狼攻擊路人,那也是人類自己侵犯到了牠們的領域
就像是狼侵犯到了人類的領域也會被攻擊一樣

可狼殺人、吃人是為填飽肚子、是為活命(絕大多數,有否例外咱不清楚)
人類呢?
為了剷除牠們所害怕的事物或是為了牠們的毛皮、牙齒
說穿了牠們獵殺狼 "多半" (並非全部)是為了錢,

咱想問的是對於狼與人類的關係大家又了解多少呢?

是,狼殺羊是殘忍的,這個想必遊牧民族們早已有所體悟
但人殺狼、殺其他物種就不殘忍嗎?
只要是殺生,吃了食物(肉、植物或相關製品等等) 就別想跟 "殘忍" 這兩個字脫離關係

反觀這一切,為什麼每次都只用一個角度去看待一件事情呢?  (思





> 事實證明，狼雖然具有一些比較好的屬性，那是因爲時代的需要，也可以說適應那個時代，現在時代變了適應不了就會滅亡，再狡猾的狼也鬥不過普通獵手，經過無數撕殺無數血與火的洗禮才成爲的頂尖的狼也會命喪在一發幾塊錢的獵槍彈下。


事實是這樣沒錯
所以狼畏懼人類,更不曾想要主動地去接近人類
但人類只因為牠們填飽肚子的行為 (殺害牲畜) 而將其冠上邪惡的罪名並以槍械、武器伺候
但人類殺害、吃了更多的生靈,難道人類就不邪惡嗎?

物競天則,這是大自然不變的法則
世界、社會是殘酷的
如果某物種無法適應而被淘汰了那想必也無法怨天尤人

但現在這個狀況不一樣
這個狀況是建立在吃與被吃的狀況下,而不是像這樣為人類所干涉的




> 如果說不是人類的憐憫，保護它們的話，狼這個物種早就消失了，事實證明當今天下早就不是“狼”的天下了。


說憐憫那倒不是,人類大多數並無你所想像的那麼慈祥,人類的憐憫 "多半" 只建立在自己的同族身上

人類保護牠們是因為牠們受到了人類的迫害,而少數關心這一切的人才會主動想去保護牠們
他們知道自己所犯下的過錯是多麼罪大惡極,而不向那些 "無感" 的人  →_→

許多物種的消失都是在人為的干涉下,或者是說為人類所害
而人類並不是為了活命而這麼做,一切全部只是為了自己
為了自己的開心而濫墾濫伐,破壞自然

世界幾億的物種裡可有一種物種像人類這般嗎?
這個答案是否定的

這個世界本非特定物種的天下,直到了人類的出現
人類倚靠著壓倒性的科技技術,而非自己本身的力量成就了目前處於最高階掠食者的位置
這與世界上的其他任何物種都不一樣
若要論這世界是哪個物種的天下的話,那麼咱敢肯定絕對不是狼,但咱也不會說是人類

人類無法適應太大的氣候變化,或是一種病菌就能將人類消滅
環環相剋
沒有一種物種是無敵的,所以自然這世界也不會是哪一個物種的天下




> 特別是那本什麽狼圖騰的鬼書簡直就荒謬到極點，看看吧，現在的天下是不是在那些正宗的遊牧民族的手裏，現在那些遊牧民族過的又是什麽日子？


遊牧民族他們過的生活是崇尚自然的
他們尊敬自然、尊敬萬物,而不向我們農牧民族一樣只要是對自己好的都好
若是沒有自然那哪來的咱們呢?
若是不愛護自然,那麼咱們倚靠甚麼而活呢?
遊牧民族他們深知這點,跟咱們農牧民族不一樣
他們的老人們擁有大自然中極為豐富的智慧,大自然就像他們生命中的一環一樣

就算他們過得比較差好了,那也是他們願意的
他們熱愛自然的程度你可曾了解過?


最後呢,咱想咱就算是親眼見證了狼殘忍的一面咱也一樣不改對於其的熱愛吧!
如果只因為這樣就改變了原本對於該事物的熱忱
那不就證明了自己對於該事物所付出的熱情、接受度不夠高嗎? (咱是這麼認為拉)


以上純粹只是咱自己的一個想法,咱發表出來供大家指正
如果各位有什麼不同於咱的看法的話也提出來吧,這樣
若有冒犯到還請見諒,本狼絕無此意!!

----------


## 龍金

如果有人對我說你根本不了解狼，你了解了只會讓你失望，我大概會回"阿我就是喜歡啊，能怎麼辦?在我眼裡，狼就是我的偶像，儘管我不知道許多狼的另一面，但人類不也是如此嗎?盲目的崇拜歌星偶像、追趕潮流，明明就不了解那個人，你就可以喜歡，啊我要喜歡狼就不可以?"就算狼真的有那我不知道、討厭的一面，那也是我喜歡的我可以包容，沒有東西是十全十美的，有光明就有黑暗，那既然我能接受，你們這些人類想些什麼....是關我什麼事?就因為別人說就捨棄自己的最愛，這是我聽過最好笑的事。

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      本狼個狼喜愛狼的緣由是欣賞同胞的團結、忠誠、堅忍不拔的群體特性。況且本狼喜愛什麼有時候根本不需要理由，那是出自本能的愛戀。每隻獸都有本能，也各有喜愛的興趣、動物、食物、顏色等等；基本上只要不會妨礙到他獸自由以及法律，他/她喜愛什麼沒有人類可以管！！！

      以上就是本狼個狼的觀點，歡迎友獸們一起再來留嗥討論！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (殷切期待討論之嗥！！！)

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    有感而發

                                                                                                 狼版12年11月12日    19:59

----------


## 隱雷

有些人對東西的熱愛確實是一時的，時間的洪流會證明一切，真正喜歡的不論時間過了多久依然不減對那項事物的熱愛
再者世間萬物都有其惡的一面但也有值得去學習效仿的精神，狼的團結、勇猛、聰明、計謀這些精神甚至有人拿來參考成了經濟學說的書，難道這不就是對現代事物的應用? 不論別人說了什麼，我就是喜歡狼的一切!!!!

----------

